# سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 7 ) ‏



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

*






 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 6 ) ‏

 سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 5 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 4 ) ‏

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 3 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 2 )

سلسله سؤال x صوره ( 1 )​*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2010)

بفكر لما اروح هعمل أيه هههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> بفكر لما اروح هعمل أيه هههههههه




*ههههههههههههه
هتناااااااااااااام
شوفت الذكاء 30:​*


----------



## Alexander.t (31 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> هتناااااااااااااام
> شوفت الذكاء 30:​*



ههههههههههه يا راجل
ياريت يعم مايكل ده حتى عمو نوم بيعذبنا على بال ما يجى:smil8:


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

+ Cupid + قال:


> ههههههههههه يا راجل
> ياريت يعم مايكل ده حتى عمو نوم بيعذبنا على بال ما يجى:smil8:




*اللي واخد عقلك يا واد :t9:
ع العموم الحال من بعضه 
بشطب الساعه 7 واروح انام
وعقبال لما يجيلي نوم تعدي 9
التفكير ده مودينا في داهيه ​*


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2010)

عقلى بيخيرنى يا اما ........... او .............

شكرا مايكل للسؤال 

ومستنين سؤال 8​


----------



## dodo jojo (31 أغسطس 2010)

*معرفش حاسس ان المدرسه وحشتنى..وعايز اروحها..شكرا مايكل..ومستنيين 8..استمر فى العمل الجيد*


----------



## روزي86 (31 أغسطس 2010)

بفكر في شخص بعزه اوي اوي

واتمني اشوفه قريب عشان اطمن عليه

تسلم ايدك يا ميكي


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (31 أغسطس 2010)

بفكر طبعا فى القضيه اللى هاتخليك تأخد أعدام يامتر هههههههه مش خلاص هابقى متر يامتر
وها عمل المذكره

لا بجد بفكر فى المرحله اللى جايه من حياتى ومستقبلى
ميرسى للسؤال فى انتظار القادم​


----------



## lo siento_mucho (31 أغسطس 2010)

*بفكر في ناس غاليه عاليه  وبدعيلها ان ربنا  يسعدها ويفرح قلبها
شكرااا للسؤال مايكل
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> عقلى بيخيرنى يا اما ........... او .............
> 
> شكرا مايكل للسؤال
> 
> ومستنين سؤال 8​




*نورتي المحكمه يا كوينا
قولي بصراحه يابت ع طول
يا اما ايه او ايه :t9:
نورتي ياقمر​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

dodo jojo قال:


> *معرفش حاسس ان المدرسه وحشتنى..وعايز اروحها..شكرا مايكل..ومستنيين 8..استمر فى العمل الجيد*




*هي جايالك قريب لحد عندك
متتعبش نفسك يا دودو
شكرا يا جميل ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> بفكر في شخص بعزه اوي اوي
> 
> واتمني اشوفه قريب عشان اطمن عليه
> 
> تسلم ايدك يا ميكي




*:t9: :t9: :t9:
يارب تشوفيه قريب وتطمني
ميرسي ياقمر ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

tota bent elmaseh قال:


> بفكر طبعا فى القضيه اللى هاتخليك تأخد أعدام يامتر هههههههه مش خلاص هابقى متر يامتر
> وها عمل المذكره
> 
> لا بجد بفكر فى المرحله اللى جايه من حياتى ومستقبلى
> ميرسى للسؤال فى انتظار القادم​




*يخرب بيت المحاماه اللي واكله دماغك
يابنتي خايف عليكي من الصدمه لما تخلصي كليه
انتي لسه ع البر شوفي حاجه غيرها 
وبلاش تقسميني في رزقي يابت :smil8:
لا بجد ربنا معاكي ويوفقك ياقمر
وانا دعتلك وانتي عرفه دعواتي بتجيب من الاخر 30:
ميرسي ياقمر ع مرورك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> *بفكر في ناس غاليه عاليه  وبدعيلها ان ربنا  يسعدها ويفرح قلبها
> شكرااا للسؤال مايكل
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*




*ربنا يسعدهم ويفرح قلبهم دايما
ويسعدك ويفرح قلبك انتي كمان
ميرسي كتير ع مرورك
نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (31 أغسطس 2010)

بفكر فى لما أقوم  هذاكر فيزياء لا رياضة الأول  
شكرا لك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (31 أغسطس 2010)

بفكر في انسان غالي علية جداااا 
مرسي للسؤال مايكل​


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2010)

> بفكر فى لما أقوم هذاكر فيزياء لا رياضة الأول
> شكرا لك


 
لا حول الله يا ربى

انتى لسة فى العذاب ده

الحمد لله الواحد خلص منه فى الثانوية بس​​​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> بفكر فى لما أقوم  هذاكر فيزياء لا رياضة الأول
> شكرا لك




*هههههههههههه
كده كده هتذكري الاتنين
ميرسي ع مرورك
وربنا معاكي ويوفقك​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (31 أغسطس 2010)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> بفكر في انسان غالي علية جداااا
> مرسي للسؤال مايكل​




*ربنا يخليكم لبعض
ميرسي الملكه ع مرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## mero_engel (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*يفكر في الدنيا واللي بتعمله فينا*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

mero_engel قال:


> *يفكر في الدنيا واللي بتعمله فينا*​





*ولاقيت جواااااااب !!!​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*بفكر ازاااااى الواد مايكل كوكو ده سوسه
من كتر ماهو بيحب يعرف كل حاجة 
عن خلق ربناااااااااااا
منزله فى سؤال
بس انا مش هريحك leasantr
:t30:
ههههههههه*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (1 سبتمبر 2010)

Coptic MarMar قال:


> *بفكر ازاااااى الواد مايكل كوكو ده سوسه
> من كتر ماهو بيحب يعرف كل حاجة
> عن خلق ربناااااااااااا
> منزله فى سؤال
> ...




*تلميذك يابت يا مرمر
نتي الخير والبركه يختي
علي العموم انا مرتاح وعارف
تحبي اريح الكل :t30:​*


----------



## Rosetta (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*عم فكر اروح اعمل كاسة نسكافية :t30:​*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

بفكر اكل سندويتش تانى ​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

red rose88 قال:


> *عم فكر اروح اعمل كاسة نسكافية :t30:​*




*ههههههههههههه

طب اعمليلي معاكي يابت يا روز​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بفكر اكل سندويتش تانى ​




*قصدك عااااااشر :t30:​*


----------



## Rosetta (2 سبتمبر 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ههههههههههههه
> 
> طب اعمليلي معاكي يابت يا روز​*


*
هههههههه شربتها زماااااان 
راحت عليك :t30:​*


----------



## Princess of Love (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*مش بفكر في حاجة معينة*​


----------



## minatosaaziz (2 سبتمبر 2010)

انا بفكر في الحلقة الجديدة بتاعت الاخ رشيد وبفكر ازاي اكمل ال5 مشاركات الي فاضلينلي على ال250 مشاركة وبعدها اصير ملك زماني ....فاكر يا مايكل لما قلتلك اني عمري ما هاوصلها ولكن النهارده انا هاوصلها واحاول اعديها باكبر عدد ممكن علشان لو اتحذفت اي مشاركة يبقى هناك رصيد مقابل ...


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

Red Rose88 قال:


> *
> هههههههه شربتها زماااااان
> راحت عليك :t30:​*




*طفسه يابت :smil8:​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

pricess of love قال:


> *مش بفكر في حاجة معينة*​



*
ميرسي ع مرورك

نورتي الموضوع​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (2 سبتمبر 2010)

minatosaaziz قال:


> انا بفكر في الحلقة الجديدة بتاعت الاخ رشيد وبفكر ازاي اكمل ال5 مشاركات الي فاضلينلي على ال250 مشاركة وبعدها اصير ملك زماني ....فاكر يا مايكل لما قلتلك اني عمري ما هاوصلها ولكن النهارده انا هاوصلها واحاول اعديها باكبر عدد ممكن علشان لو اتحذفت اي مشاركة يبقى هناك رصيد مقابل ...




*اكيد فاكر يا مينا
ربنا معاك يا حبي
ميرسي ع مرورك​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (2 سبتمبر 2010)

*بفكر في ايام حلوة راحت ونفسي ارجع عيلة صغيرة تاني*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (3 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا رووكا ع مرورك

وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2010)

نفسى اجيب وردة بلدى حمرا واروح لمينا فجاءة واديهاله قدام كل الناس


----------



## +Sameh+ (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*اصلى يا معلم مينا
اوعدنا يارب هههههههه
*​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*الله يسهله ياعم مينا
يخرب بيت الحب وسنينه
ربنا يتمملكم ع خير قريب​*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

*انت جاي تنق ع البت يا واد يا مينا
ربنا يوعدك ياعم
وتجبلك جنينه ورد مش ورده واحده​*


----------



## ميرنا (12 سبتمبر 2010)

عارف يا كوكو بجد انا بكل اللى نفسى اعمله او بقوله لمينا نقطة فى اللى هو بيعمله


----------



## MIKEL MIK (12 سبتمبر 2010)

apsoti قال:


> عارف يا كوكو بجد انا بكل اللى نفسى اعمله او بقوله لمينا نقطة فى اللى هو بيعمله



*ربنا يخليكم لبعض دايما
وهو كتير بيحبك 
وياريت تحفظي عليه 
متعمليش زي بنات 
وربنا يتمملكم ع خير *​


----------

